# Muay Thai in Northern VA



## HokieRider (Jan 29, 2008)

New to the site and the sport.  Did a search on the forum but couldn't really find a good answer for where I am.  

Does anyone know of a good place to study Muay Thai in the northern VA area?  I'm located in Springfield, but anything in NOVA is fair game.  

Thanks all!!


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 29, 2008)

I know there are a couple of Muay Thai programs in the area.  I think one is run through the LA Boxing franchise in Chantilly, and there may be another at a gym in Manassas (sorry, the gym's name escapes me at the moment).  Try some web searches using terms like "Muay Thai", "Kickboxing", and approriate cities (Herndon, Springfield, Chantilly, etc.)


----------



## ..n.. (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not sure how these work in terms of proximity for you but both of these gyms are good quality places.  

http://www.tridentacademy.org/index.asp
in Woodbridge.  good gym with good trainers.

http://khunkao.com/index.html
  in Sterling.  Kru Brooks promotes fights in the area and has a really good rep as  
  well.

good luck!


----------



## TKDJUDO (Jan 29, 2008)

Capital Jiu-Jitsu Academy is always a great place to go by the Gracie family. Haven't been there yet but my cousin is currently training there and says that the instruction is excellent!


Check it out!


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 29, 2008)

If you want to check out a close cousin of MT, check out these guys.  I have no association with this school, but I do know they turn out good fighters:


http://www.novabando.com//boxing.htm


----------



## ..n.. (Jan 30, 2008)

TKDJUDO said:


> Capital Jiu-Jitsu Academy is always a great place to go by the Gracie family. Haven't been there yet but my cousin is currently training there and says that the instruction is excellent!
> 
> 
> Check it out!


 

This would prob. be a good option too.  I'm heading down there in the next few weeks for a seminar..I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## HokieRider (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  

I saw the Trident website earlier, but you never really know how good a place is.  Much appreciated.


----------



## damen (Feb 24, 2008)

I've come across this school in my searching for the area:
Muay Thai Association U.S.A. Suriyasak Thai Boxing Gym
They're supposed to be right in springfield, but I havent been able to find anything about them online other than that they exist.


----------



## HokieRider (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd love to know if that place works out Damen.  We've paused our search a bit, but I'm still interested in finding a good place.


----------

